

Show HN: Orat.io, simple PRO and CON feedback to replace blog comments - bkfh
https://www.orat.io

======
sasalek
I like the concept (though I'm not sure what the value is to businesses
embedding the widget?).

Is this something you'd consider open sourcing?

